# scratches on stove top



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have seen some sort of touch up paint that they have at Home Depot, that is for scratches in appliances.

I have never used it, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's worth a shot - thanks!


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

*how faint?*

if they are just faint scratches and not real noticable could you just get some automotive buffing compound and give it a good buffing? It works on minor car scratches!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

There is a white liquid called Appliance Touch-Up available at most appliance stores for repairing bright white enamel dings and scratches.
It comes in a little bottle with a cap brush similar to nail polish.
Clean the spot thoroughly with acetone (nail polish remover) and dry it completely (I use a hair dryer).
Apply the touch-up, smooth up the edges with a Q-tip dipped in acetone/nail polish remover, and let dry overnight.
Works like a charm. (I also use it to repair dings in our tub/shower units.) 
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mike, that will work for the chip I just found on the edge of the stove but what about faint scratches? They aren't deep at all so I'm thinking the scratch repair liquid will end up being more noticeable than the scratches.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Without be able to see them myself, it's hard to say, but you might be able to compound the scratches out with a good car finish restorer made for scratches.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

